# Drivers 'heckled' by Uber drones



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Uber wants to call the attention of everyone. Legal or Illegal deeds, they don't care. (I hope its action does not create accidents)

http://www.theweek.co.uk/tall-tales/77660/drivers-heckled-by-uber-drones


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Uber wants to call the attention of everyone. Legal or Illegal deeds, they don't care.
> 
> http://www.theweek.co.uk/tall-tales/77660/drivers-heckled-by-uber-drones


I have broken talking gas pump commercials that did not have an off switch. They seek to fill our thoughts at each captive moment. Never allowing a man to think for himself to question.
I punched one so hard,all of the screens went out at the station.
The next day they had people on the roof from some satelitte company.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What's the legality of swatting a spam drone accidentally with a tennis racquet or baseball bat?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Can't fight nature.
One could always take up the sport of Kings ,the Saudi pass time of training falcons . . .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If I were mayor I'd legalize paintball cannons on cars.
A car gets more than 3 paintball stains on its rear in 90 days objective time, it's a 30 day registration suspension.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If I were mayor I'd legalize paintball cannons on cars.
> A car gets more than 3 paintball stains on its rear in 90 days objective time, it's a 30 day registration suspension.


I was going to start carrying one for traffic cams,but someone started shooting bicyclists with paintballs so I abandoned the idea.
You know UBER will weaponize these flying drones to protect their Robot cars. You see what is coming here ? With Facial Recognition software ,the drones can select targets.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBER Mercenaries.
Fight your war for 75% cheaper !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber Merc:
When you die, we still get 25℅.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber Merc:
> When you die, we still get 25℅.


In the case of those annoying add drones, I live in a coastal community. I can get hundreds of square yards of used net for free.
A few tire weights around the edges,and I could clear that airspace in minutes !
Could even fashion a " potatoes gun" from 3" PVC pipe ,and launch weighted nets bazooka style. Home made net RPG! BYE BYE DRONES.
I can see it now . . . investigators trying to get ballistics from mashed potatoes and drone wreckage !
Well he did have potatoes in his possession,so did the neighbors . . .
Could set Gill net monofilament lightweight nets aloft with garbage bags filled with natural gas and create a " floating wall" barrier.
I will have fun when these drones arrive !


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Operating those "drones" (these are radio controlled helicopters, not drones) over a road with traffic in the U.S is against the law. But since it's Uber..... 

A wrist rocket might be fun. :-D


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Operating those "drones" (these are radio controlled helicopters, not drones) over a road with traffic in the U.S is against the law. But since it's Uber.....
> 
> A wrist rocket might be fun. :-D


Yes,with hollow projectiles and primer caps,with goodies inside.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A crossbow with laser sight would work well also.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Uber wants to call the attention of everyone. Legal or Illegal deeds, they don't care. (I hope its action does not create accidents)
> 
> http://www.theweek.co.uk/tall-tales/77660/drivers-heckled-by-uber-drones


So I read the linked article out of curiosity, where it says, _"The drones, carrying slogans scolding solo drivers, say *traffic pollution* is the reason they "can never see the volcanoes", a reference to the smog that frequently obscures the view of two nearby mountains."_

How exactly does Uber improve this? Rather than polluting the air with your *own* car, you should only pollute the air with someone elses car?

I realize they are likely pushing Pool or some other nonsense, but still...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> So I read the linked article out of curiosity, where it says, _"The drones, carrying slogans scolding solo drivers, say *traffic pollution* is the reason they "can never see the volcanoes", a reference to the smog that frequently obscures the view of two nearby mountains."_
> 
> How exactly does Uber improve this? Rather than polluting the air with your *own* car, you should only pollute the air with someone elses car?
> 
> I realize they are likely pushing Pool or some other nonsense, but still...


Uber audacity in its attempt to "Shame" anyone,in light of their shameless actions and disloyalty to its own drivers, is simply Ludicrous !
Uber office should be SURROUNDED with messages !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Uber wants to call the attention of everyone. Legal or Illegal deeds, they don't care. (I hope its action does not create accidents)
> 
> http://www.theweek.co.uk/tall-tales/77660/drivers-heckled-by-uber-drones
> 
> " THEY LIVE"- John Carpenter


Research " Nudge Initiative" ,"Obama brain Initiative", Think Tanks within 200 miles of Washington D.C.,psy ops. Officers stationed at each news network,Military psy ops,hearts & minds. Let me know what you think after scratching the surface.
Think of the world you are handing to the children.
Have you equipped them for it?
Do you hold your grandchildren up and proclaim to them " you will make a fine slave "!" I will train you for it !'


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You must read the playbooks,to recognize the strategies.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

No seriously, who the hell thinks up these ideas?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

That right there is what's known as a trophy.

I can't wait to see one of those in SF.


----------



## hewlett2packard (Sep 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What's the legality of swatting a spam drone accidentally with a tennis racquet or baseball bat?


Well now gents, The Dutch Police have trained Eagles to attack drones. Get a flock of anti drone Eagles in that area and we'll control everything for 10 miles.

It may be a Dutch idea but it's our Bird!

The American Eagle, Peace is Our Profession


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

andaas said:


> So I read the linked article out of curiosity, where it says, _"The drones, carrying slogans scolding solo drivers, say *traffic pollution* is the reason they "can never see the volcanoes"_


Do they have corks in the volcano's so they stop polluting the atmosphere too?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> No seriously, who the hell thinks up these ideas?


They PAY people ,high grade college graduates in multi disceplines,to sit around in " Think Tanks" to come up with ideas for guided subjects.
I have known people who participated.
Marketing and Advertising is a highly paid industry.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Operating those "drones" (these are radio controlled helicopters, not drones) over a road with traffic in the U.S is against the law. But since it's Uber.....


So? It didn't occur in the US.

The language on the signs should have given it away.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What's the legality of swatting a spam drone accidentally with a tennis racquet or baseball bat?





tohunt4me said:


> In the case of those annoying add drones, I live in a coastal community. I can get hundreds of square yards of used net for free.
> A few tire weights around the edges,and I could clear that airspace in minutes !
> Could even fashion a " potatoes gun" from 3" PVC pipe ,and launch weighted nets bazooka style. Home made net RPG! BYE BYE DRONES.
> I can see it now . . . investigators trying to get ballistics from mashed potatoes and drone wreckage !
> ...


It's in Mexico City, so alls fair. I'm sure taxi drivers will be swatting them down soon.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seriously? Fat shaming, 'harlot' shaming, now solo driver shaming? I don't want to share a car with some random strangers unless I'm getting paid for it and even then I'm not happy about it.

Eff ewe Uber and your high horse.

Pool in Mexico City would be a shit show of epic proportions...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I was going to start carrying one for traffic cams,but someone started shooting bicyclists with paintballs so I abandoned the idea.
> You know UBER will weaponize these flying drones to protect their Robot cars. You see what is coming here ? With Facial Recognition software ,the drones can select targets.


Shooting cyclists with paintballs. Hmmm.... interesting.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Just use radio jamming devices which are widely available for purchase online. Fight fire with fire. These jamming devices will also jam the police radios and then they will go after these flying toys( no drone !).


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

New2This said:


> Seriously? Fat shaming, 'harlot' shaming, now solo driver shaming? I don't want to share a car with some random strangers unless I'm getting paid for it and even then I'm not happy about it.
> 
> Eff ewe Uber and your high horse.
> 
> Pool in Mexico City would be a shit show of epic proportions...


There's no high horse. Just opportunistic advertising to make them more money.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I hate those damn gas station TV things on the same principle. They want to dumb us down.



tohunt4me said:


> I have broken talking gas pump commercials that did not have an off switch. They seek to fill our thoughts at each captive moment. Never allowing a man to think for himself to question.
> I punched one so hard,all of the screens went out at the station.
> The next day they had people on the roof from some satelitte company.


----------



## hewlett2packard (Sep 29, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Just use radio jamming devices which are widely available for purchase online. Fight fire with fire. These jamming devices will also jam the police radios and then they will go after these flying toys( no drone !).


ive been working on my cars voice command. SHIELDS UP!


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> No seriously, who the hell thinks up these ideas?


The same people who think if they lower rates then the drivers will make more money. Uber has a bunch of top execs who have no common sense. We're talking zero, zilch, nadda common sense. When you have no vehicle expenses and maintenance why would you risk everything for self driving vehicles.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> No seriously, who the hell thinks up these ideas?


The same people who spent millions on a worthless new logo that no one recognizes or uses.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hewlett2packard said:


> ive been working on my cars voice command. SHIELDS UP!


" I'm givin' her all she's got Captain !"


----------

